# I think Domino likes caviar...



## chyeahxtello (May 27, 2013)

I have a 10 gal tank that contracted ..... snails... *shudder* 
Thank goodness it was only a on the walls, which means theres more hiding but at least the glass isnt covered.... Anywho, after making my tank livable for my new friend Domino, my snails disappeared over the next few days and its been a week now and I just now finally saw a snail. Of course, Domino noticed it on one of his precious plants and quickly decided to harrass it for a while... Think my little Domino is a snail murderer?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Caviar is eggs, Escargot is snails ^_^

He's only helping you control the population! lol


----------



## chyeahxtello (May 27, 2013)

Haha, my mistake. One of those moments... and yes he is. Right now hes determined to guard the algea wafer piece on the floor. Have you ever had any odd experiences with your fish like mine eating the snail population?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi there chyeahxtello, yes my guy eat one of the pond snails in his tank once that I saw, he would chew it for a while and then spit it out and did this many times. I do not think he liked the taste of it very much since I have never him do try to eat one again. He will however knock them off his plants and the walls of his home.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I _did_ have a pond snail infestation...._did_

And then all 9 of my girls just ate them right up! lol, took care of that problem for me ^^ but yeah, it's normal for them to hunt like that, it's what they do in the wild...well with mosquito larvae and others of the like.


----------



## chyeahxtello (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for responding guys, I do have another question now though. My betta has been obsessively swimming back and forward against the glass for two days now and its really bugging me because he didn't before. I miss watching him bully snails and squeezing through tiny places... :[


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Did anything else change in his tank? Add any decor or anything? What he's doing is surfing the tank, many Betta's will do it, some of mine do it when they see me, I had another who did it because he didn't like the small tank I had him in lol, it was just temporary and then he was much happier in his 5.5 tank haha.

But I notice that one Betta will do it whenever I add or take something from his tank, it's just his way of saying "hey! What are you doin' in my territory?!" and then he calms down ^^


----------



## chyeahxtello (May 27, 2013)

Well, I switched to from rocks to sand and had to take everything and everyone out of the tank. When I added his back, everything was different... so maybe thats what it is. but it was necesary since it will help with the cleanliness of the water. The tip of his tail has been looking a little waxy too. I scared it may be fin melt in the earliest stages. I did a 30% water change and began doing a Aquarium salt treatment because I dont want to treat him if I dont know whats wrong or if anything is even wrong :/ his fins aren't clamped and he is still eating good.

Any thoughts?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

How do you mean his fins looks waxy? Can you get a picture up? Also, might be silly, but did you condition the water when you added new stuff in?

And yes the change in environment will certainly give him a little shock but he will settle down after a while  that's normal.


----------



## chyeahxtello (May 27, 2013)

I tried to take a picture but you can't really see the waxy look in the tail. Ill keep trying and hopefully Ill get a good shot. and yes I conditioned the water and let it sit for a while before adding :] Hopefully it is the new items, but I thought since he was so new to his home himself that he wouldnt notice too much. guess i was wrong. also I noticed just now that when he goes by my filter, his fins dragged along it. it hasnt torn them but i bet it might be whats causing the texture to look different on the tip of his tail. so i need to get a sponge asap lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That could be it, you could also take some pantyhose that haven't been washed and fit it over the intake with a rubberband. I did that for my HM and it worked great. He'd still be sucked to it a little bit but it was going completely up the filter at least ^^ And it's generally cheaper than getting a sponge lol.


----------



## chyeahxtello (May 27, 2013)

true, ill have to look and see if i have any. I got him to momentarily quit his pacing with breakfast but after 15 minutes he went right back to the back of the aquarium. he isnt pacing yet, so we'll see. fingers crossed. also, I just noticed that he might have a rip on his anal fin.... i cant tell so i really hope not...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Rips aren't too bad, just add some Stress Coat water Conditioner in and you should see it heal up over the next few days.


----------



## chyeahxtello (May 27, 2013)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Np! Of course watch out for black edging, that would be fin rot. But for just a rip, it should regenerate within a week or so with Stress Coat ^^


----------



## chyeahxtello (May 27, 2013)

I use Prime by Seachem. It says that it has a slime coat on it. is that the same thing?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope, that certainly does help but Stress Coat has the aloe in it which is different from a fish's slime coat


----------



## chyeahxtello (May 27, 2013)

Oooh,is it okay to use both together?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sure you can if you want. It might be overkill but if you've got ammonia in your tap or something then go right for it, I just wouldn't use a double dose of Stress Coat then.

However if you don't need to use Prime for that reason then you don't need to use both at the same time. However, it's not going to hurt them if you happen to do that


----------



## chyeahxtello (May 27, 2013)

Great! you've been a wonderful help


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad I could help ^_^


----------

